# Fajita Fatty



## jeffb0721 (Feb 20, 2017)

Here was my first stab at a fatty. Taco seasoned ground beef, pepper jack, peppers and onions, jalapeños, and bacon. Smoked with maple pellets for about 3 hrs. Turned out really well. Sprung a leak at the seam and lost some cheese, but oh well. Next time I would overlap the seam to better secure it. Last picture was after eating and it sat for a while, so it was kind of dry at that point.  













IMG_20170121_114440723.jpg



__ jeffb0721
__ Feb 20, 2017


















IMG_20170121_114958824.jpg



__ jeffb0721
__ Feb 20, 2017


















IMG_20170121_120400937.jpg



__ jeffb0721
__ Feb 20, 2017


















IMG_20170121_190830264.jpg



__ jeffb0721
__ Feb 20, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 20, 2017)

That looks great..... I think I may copy this recipe...


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice first try 

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks like a keeper to me!

Fajita fatties are great!  As for the cheese leakage, that means you put plenty in!  Most well stuffed fatties will have a leak or 2.


----------



## b-one (Feb 20, 2017)

That looks tasty!:drool


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 21, 2017)

Jb, Tasty looking fatty !!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2017)

That's a beauty!

Great job!

Al


----------



## sauced (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks really delicious......I need to make one of these!!


----------



## tallbm (Mar 2, 2017)

Wow great idea!  Thanks for posting it.


----------

